# Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ich bin bei uns auf einen Altarm gestossen wo ich cirga 20 grosser Karpfen gesehen habe der aber voller Seerosen ist. Meine Frage ist wie kann ich ihn befischen derf Altarm ist auch nicht tief#:


----------



## Pikebite (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Ich würde am besten ohne allen Firlefanz angeln, also am besten mit freier Leine. Einfach nur den Haken an die Hauptschnur und fertig. Als Köder Teig am Grund (kann sich nirgends verhaken) oder Schwimmbrot für die Oberfläche.

Außerdem solltest Du wirklich starkes Gerät benutzen, denn nach dem Biss musst Du den Karpfen direkt "die Kante geben", damit sie sich gar nicht erst groß in den Pflanzen verkrümeln können.

Ich hab mir außerdem mal von einem Schleienangler erzählen lassen, dass er zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach noch einen Meter Stahlvorfach schaltet, damit das dann im Drill die Seerosenstengel durchschneidet. Das hab ich aber selbst noch nie getestet.

Petri Heil und Servus

Axel


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Danke für deinen Tipp


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

nur auf Grund ist schlecht weil da auch starker Pflanzenwuchs ist


----------



## Nimra (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Hello Ante,
nur keine Scheu. Ich denke man mit kräftigem Gerät und etwas Willenstärke sollte das kein problem sein. Wenn die Stelle nicht so tief ist, kannst du ihn( sie) ja auch etwas entgegenkommen . hehehe
Auf  alle Fälle könnte das ein Heidenspaß werden.
Ich drück die mal die Daumen. Und halte uns auf dem laufenden

Grüße
nimra


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Denn werde ich bestimmt haben danke


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Wenn ich nicht ersaufe werde ich euch berichten wie es war denn Karpfen entgegen zu gehen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Geflochtene soll auch gut durch Wasserpflanzen schneiden ...
Würd den Haken dann direkt an die Geflochtene Hauptschnur knoten .
Im Pflanzendschungel sind die fische eh nicht Schnurscheu ich denke mal die geflochtene halten sie für ne Alge oder so ...

Zum drillen wäre vielleicht ein Boot nützlich weiß ja nicht wie dichtgewachsen die stelle ist ...


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

mit dem boot kann ich vergessen dafür ist der Altarm zu klein kann aber mal mit der geflochtenen probieren. danke


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Hey du kommst ja aus meschede.Meine Eltern sind Dauercamper auf so einem Campingplatz bei Mielinghausen.Da gibts so ein Vorstaubecken vom Hennesee .Wie sieht es da mit Karpfen aus ?Weißt du das ?


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Also zur zeit ist da tote Hose das Wasser ist zu Kalt und ausserdem sind da zuviele ungebetene Gäste die einen einfach nicht in Ruhe angeln lassen


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Ist der Hennesee denn generell ein gutes Karpfengewässer ?


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

im Vorbecken vom Hennesee kann dicke Karpfen fangen man muss nur die richtigen Stellen wie im jedem Gewässer auch der schwerste letztes Jahr war 30 pfund


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Dann werde ich demnächst mal da vorbeischauen und mein Glück da versuchen


----------



## Ante (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

du musst nur auf die deutsch-russen achten die können nervig werden


----------



## Bergi (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Hallo,
du solltest wie schon oben gesagt wurde starkes Gerät verwenden.
Würde dir ne 35iger Hauptschnur monofil,10m geflochtene Schlagschnur,safty bolt montage und nen 6-4er Haken empfehlen,sowie geflochtenes Vorfach- material, da sich das Geflecht gut durch Wasserpflanzen durch schneidet.
Als Hakenköder würde ich eine Rute mit nem Popup und eine mit nem normalen sinker Boilie ausprobieren.


----------



## Bergsieger (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

was machen die deutsch-russen denn ?


----------



## BadPoldi (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

Hi,

wenn die Seerosen zu dicht sind, bzw. schon älterer bestand, vergiß es in den rosen zu fischen.... das kostet nur geld und nerven und rausknüppeln ohne boot wird dir sehr selten gelingen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Robin90 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

@ Pilkman 

ja mach ich, ich lese die Artikel!!!!!!

Wieso was meinst du damit wo hat man meine Gedancken schon mal wiedergegeben???


----------



## kleinerkarpfen (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*

ich schlage dir mal vor, dass du versuchst mit viel futter sie an eine geeignete stelle zu locken. schlagschnur würde ich dir aber trotzbem raten zu nehmen. die karpfen werden 100% beim drill in die seerosen laufen. viel glück


----------



## Badboymartin71 (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln zwischen Seerosen*



			
				Nimra schrieb:
			
		

> Hello Ante,
> nur keine Scheu. Ich denke man mit kräftigem Gerät und etwas Willenstärke sollte das kein problem sein. Wenn die Stelle nicht so tief ist, kannst du ihn( sie) ja auch etwas entgegenkommen . hehehe
> Auf alle Fälle könnte das ein Heidenspaß werden.
> Ich drück die mal die Daumen. Und halte uns auf dem laufenden
> ...


 
Dem kann ich nur beipflichten ! Wir angeln direkt in Seerosenfeldern mit der Wasserkugel sehr erfolgreich auf Karpfen und sonstige Friedfische. Wie Nimra bereits betonte solltest Du eine Wathose und großen Kescher unbedingt dabeihaben, falls der Fisch im Pflanzendickicht festsitzt. Da hilft auch keine geflochtene.
Poste mal, ob Du Erfolg hast.

Gruß Martin


----------

